# About 700 Mavs championship items heading overseas



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*About 700 Mavs championship items heading overseas 
June 22, 2006
The Dallas Morning News *

But a child in a country as far away as Lithuania soon could be wearing a T-shirt touting the Dallas Mavericks as the 2006 NBA Finals champions, said Lisa Piken, the league's director of apparel licensing. 

The small collection of now useless Mavericks apparel gets donated through NBA Cares, the league's global community outreach initiative, she said. 

On Tuesday, with the Miami Heat ahead 3-2 in the series and before the Mavericks' eventual 95-92 Game 6 loss, the NBA had stocked logo-appropriate championship gear for either the Heat or the Mavericks. 

"We actually have both teams printed for those purposes now," Ms. Piken said. 

The Heat players were the first to receive their winner apparel on the court. 

The NBA printed about 700 Mavericks championship hats and T-shirts that it "would have used to hand out during on court celebration, give to media, etc.," NBA spokeswoman Kristin Conte explained in an e-mail. 

Until Tuesday's loss, Mavericks fans could order a championship kit from the NBA's online store, which included a T-shirt, hat and DVD, with the disclaimer that "your order will be canceled if your team does not win the NBA championship." 

Some sporting goods stores, like Academy Sports and Outdoors, took a bigger risk by ordering and paying for Mavericks gear. It's a hedge that has paid off in other circumstances, like anticipating that the University of Texas would win the Rose Bowl earlier this year. 

"We're making a pretty big bet that the Mavericks are gonna win this thing," Carl Main, vice president of marketing at Katy, Texas-based Academy, said Tuesday. 

Academy paid for 18,000 to 20,000 T-shirts that would have printed had the Mavericks won Game 6, said Mr. Main, who added that he did not know how much the investment cost. If the team had gone on to lose Game 7, Academy would have destroyed the merchandise or sought permission from the NBA to donate it. 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9520307


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So... we should be able to purchase these "useless" items on eBay in about 2 weeks.

LOL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This makes me sad


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey look at it this way; we all saved money since Dallas lost. I had about $200-$250 set aside for Championship memorabilia.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, that's what they do with the merchandise of teams that don't win. 

What's funny is I remember watching an NFL films episode a while back, and some guy was talking about how he went to some third world country, and all he saw was Bills superbowl shirts


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, that's what they do with the merchandise of teams that don't win.
> 
> What's funny is I remember watching an NFL films episode a while back, and some guy was talking about how he went to some third world country, and all he saw was Bills superbowl shirts


Man I wonder how many of those there are. I wonder if they even made any after thier 4th try :biggrin: .


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Hey look at it this way; we all saved money since Dallas lost. I had about $200-$250 set aside for Championship memorabilia.


But I have already spent so much money this playoffs....

3 Jerseys: Diop, Howard, and Dirk (for my 5 year old)
2 pairs of playoff tickets: PHX game 5 and MIA game 2
1 Playoff 3x5 flag and bunch of other "stuff" from the FanShop.

To top it all, I put a down payment for a season ticket that's non-refundable.....

The way the season ended make me feel like I threw everything away....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Man I wonder how many of those there are. I wonder if they even made any after thier 4th try :biggrin: .


OUCH!

LOL


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> But I have already spent so much money this playoffs....
> 
> 3 Jerseys: Diop, Howard, and Dirk (for my 5 year old)
> 2 pairs of playoff tickets: PHX game 5 and MIA game 2
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: The joys of being young and semi-on my own.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: The joys of being young and semi-on my own.


Thanks for not rubbing it in.... :raised_ey


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks for not rubbing it in.... :raised_ey


Anytime. :greatjob:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> But I have already spent so much money this playoffs....
> 
> 3 Jerseys: Diop, Howard, and Dirk (for my 5 year old)
> 2 pairs of playoff tickets: PHX game 5 and MIA game 2
> ...


It's not funny SMDre! 

Look at it this way, nothing said "champions".


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> It's not funny SMDre!


Your right _Dre_.



_Dre_ said:


> Look at it this way, nothing said "champions".


That makes it funny. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna snag some Mavs NBA Champions gear and take a vacation down to south beath so I can sport my hat. Wonder how that would go down.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm gonna snag some Mavs NBA Champions gear and take a vacation down to south beath so I can sport my hat. *Wonder how that would go down.*


I think *YOU * would be going down...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> But I have already spent so much money this playoffs....
> 
> 3 Jerseys: Diop, Howard, and Dirk (for my 5 year old)
> 2 pairs of playoff tickets: PHX game 5 and MIA game 2
> ...



I understand it is upsetting to lose in the Finals, but to say that is ridiculous. I think you should keep in mind that only two cities get to enjoy watching their teams in the finals. As a long time Bucks fan I would give my left nut to lose in the nba finals, it would be the 2nd best thing next to winning it. Mark Cuban will go out and buy a few more all stars and get your team all ready for another deep playoff run in 06/07. I hope they dont disappoint you so much this season........on a side note I went to high school Devin Harris, you guys need to get him much more playing time, he is a stud


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe on Legacy and Coit in Plano outside the Texaco gas station they're selling a hell load of bootleg Mavs stuff, most of which says championship.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I understand it is upsetting to lose in the Finals, but to say that is ridiculous. I think you should keep in mind that only two cities get to enjoy watching their teams in the finals. As a long time Bucks fan I would give my left nut to lose in the nba finals, it would be the 2nd best thing next to winning it. Mark Cuban will go out and buy a few more all stars and get your team all ready for another deep playoff run in 06/07. I hope they dont disappoint you so much this season........on a side note I went to high school Devin Harris, you guys need to get him much more playing time, he is a stud


Don't worry. I was only joking around. I am a regular mavs fan, and the game room in my house looks like American Airline Center FanShop. This is not mentioning my closet. LOL

The only thing I pulled the trigger on was the pair of season tickets for next season. My parents were season ticket holders back in the late 80's and ended up giving them up because they didn't have the time and missed too many games. Now that I have my own family, I thought it's time to get back on the horse.

As for Devin being a stud, can we breed him? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Hehe on Legacy and Coit in Plano outside the Texaco gas station they're selling a hell load of bootleg Mavs stuff, most of which says championship.


Really? I live about 4 miles away from there. Maybe I'll swing by and pick up some *Dirk Finals MVP * shirts. LOL

On second thought, most of the merchandise on the market say Western Conference Champions, so they may not be bootlegs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Naw, they are, everything was half off since they lost 

They say DALLAS MAVERICKS NBA FINALS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP in like comic sans font lol, I see it on my way to the rec center to play ball everyday, I'll check if it's still there when I go today...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Naw, they are, everything was half off since they lost
> 
> They say DALLAS MAVERICKS NBA FINALS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP in like comic sans font lol, I see it on my way to the rec center to play ball everyday, I'll check if it's still there when I go today...


That would be funny! Take some pictures and use it for the avatar....

Imagine how much hate you'll get then!

:raised_ey


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Naw, I'm poor, I'm stuck with these shnazzy generic avatars.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1337 said:


> Naw, I'm poor, I'm stuck with these shnazzy generic avatars.


 I'll have a contest soon and the winner will win a free SM


----------

